# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  6 نوع محتوای دلخواه مخاطبان سایت

## sitesazz

آیا تاکنون از خود پرسیده‌اید که چرا تولید محتوای جذاب  مهم است؟ پاسخ به این سوال بسیار ساده است، اگر محتوای دلخواه و جذاب برای  مخاطبین سایت تولید شود زمان ماندگاری بازدیدکنندگان در سایت افزایش  می‌یابد و از طرفی امکان به اشتراک گذاری مطالب وجود خواهد داشت که در  نتیجه، این موارد به افزایش رتبه سایت منتهی می‌شوند. در این مقاله به شما  می‌گوییم کدام محتواها بیشتر مورد پسند و دلخواه کاربران هستند، تا انتهای  این مقاله‌ی آموزشی با ما همراه باشید.

*6 محتوای دلخواه مخاطبین سایت:*

*1- محتواهای ویدئویی:*

امروزه  محتوای ویدئویی جایگاه خاصی بین مخاطبین و کاربران اینترنتی پیدا کرده است.  با توجه به اینکه بسیاری از سایت‌ها محتواهای متنی را عینا کپی می‌کنند  وقتی مخاطبی در جستجوی یک مطلب خاص با تعدادی از مقاله‌ها و محتوای یکسان  مواجه می‌شود قطعا حس خوبی نخواهد داشت. بنابراین تولید محتوای ویدئویی و  البته جذاب و متفاوت می‌تواند رضایت کابران را جلب نماید. پس بهتر است شما  هم کم کم به فکر تولید محتوای ویدئویی برای ارائه‌ی خدمات و محصولات و  آموزش‌های خود باشید. 

 *2- موضوعی را آموزش دهید:
*

زمانی که  شما در سایت خود یک محتوای آموزشی، حال به صورت تصویری یا ویدئویی و البته  به صورت کامل و جامع قرار می‌دهید قطعا مخاطبان زیادی به سمت سایت شما جذب  می‌شوند. می‌توانید موضوعی برای آموزش انتخاب کنید و آن را طی یک مقاله‌ی  جامع و به صورت تصویری یا ویدئویی و یا در چندین مقاله به کابران آموزش  دهید. مطمئن باشید ترافیک زیادی به سمت سایت جذب خواهید کرد.

 *3-  محتوا به صورت پرسش و پاسخ یا مسابقه:
*

 
شاید بتوان  گفت یکی از مناسب ترین محتواها برای کاربران، محتوایی است که به صورت  مسابقه یا پرسش و پاسخ در سایت قرار می‌گیرد. ولی توجه کنید که در مورد  موضوعی باید به پرسش و پاسخ بپردازید که به حوزه‌ی کاری و فعالیت شما مرتبط  باشد. در بسیاری از سایت‌ها صفحات مربوط به سوالات متداول همراه با پاسخ  آنها قرار داده شده است این صفحات هم مناسب هستند  زیرا کاربران به پاسخ  بسیاری از سوال های خود می‌رسند. در ابتدا باید بدانید که انتظارات کابران  از سایت شما چیست، سپس به پرسش و پاسخ بپردازید حتی در کنار پرسش و پاسخ  می‌توانید یک نظرسنجی هم برگزار کنید. اگر می‌خواهید در سایت خود مسابقه‌ای  برگزار کنید ابتدا باید در مورد موضوع مربوط به آن خلاقیت به خرج دهید ولی  این موضوع نباید فاصله‌ی زیادی با کسب و کار شما داشته باشد. در تعیین  سوالات مسابقه  بسیار تخصصی و سخت‌گیرانه عمل نکنید، زیرا در این صورت  تعداد شرکت کنندگان بسیار کم خواهند بود. حتی می‌توانید مسابقه را در چندین  مرحله برگزار کنید و متناسب با آن سطح سوالات را تعیین نمایید.

 *4- محتواهایی که به معرفی ابزار می‌پردازند:
*

متناسب با  زمینه‌ی فعالیت خود گاهی برای مخاطبین و بازدید کنندگان سایت، محتواهایی  تولید کنید که در آن به کاربران ابزار معرفی شود. به عنوان مثال اگر  زمینه‌ی *طراحی سایت* یا *سئوسازی*  فعالیت می‌کنید، می‌توانید ابزارهایی برای بهبود سرعت سایت مانند Gtmetrix  یا ابزارهایی برای بررسی تمامی لینک‌های سایت مانند Open Site Explorer یا  ابزاری برای نمایش رتبه و  کلمات کلیدی برتر سایت مانند Alexa معرفی  نمایید.

 
*5- اینفوگرافیک‌های جذاب:*

اینفوگرافیک  یکی از محتواهایی است که اغلبِ طرفداران آن افرادی هستند که تمایل دارند  اطلاعات را به صورت یکجا و شسته و رفته به دست آورند. تهیه‌ی اینفوگرافیک  کار آسانی نیست اگر می‌خواهید یک اینفوگرافیک جذاب و حرفه‌ای تولید کنید  باید از تصاویر جذاب و با کیفیت و متن‌های غنی ولی خلاصه و … استفاده کنید.

 *6- لیستی از بهترین‌ها یا رایگان‌ها را معرفی کنید:*

متناسب با  زمینه‌ی فعالیت و کسب و کار خود به معرفی سایت‌های ارائه دهنده‌ی یک سری از  خدمات بپردازید. برای مثال می‌توانید لیستی از سایت ساز‌های ارزان را  معرفی نمایید یا لیستی از بهترین سایت‌های به اشتراک گذاری ویدئو را معرفی  نمایید. معمولا محتواهایی که بهترین‌ها یا رایگان‌ها را معرفی می‌کنند از  بازدید خوبی برخوردار خواهند شد. *

نتیجه گیری:*

امیدواریم  با استفاده از موارد گفته شده در این مقاله بتوانید محتوای دلخواه کاربران  سایتتان را ایجاد نمایید ولی همواره سعی کنید مقاله‌های خود را در شبکه‌های  اجتماعی مختلف به اشتراک بگذارید تا از این طریق به دیده شدن آن کمک  نمایید.
آموزش سئو

----------

